# Manuals, Manuals and more Manuals



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is a link that was offered on another forum. If you look in the 
Workshop Manuals section there are many good manuals you can
download. 

The “Onsite Service Info Tractor Tiller FHP163578 1998 2002-04”
Is a 124 page pdf manual covering a wide range of Husqvarna and
Sears GT and LT’s for the year 2000.

There are also links to a 31 page 2001 Update and a 
32page 2002 Update that supliment the year 2000 manual.

The files are pretty large and will take a while to download if you 
are on a dial-up but there is a lot of good info in them and would
recommend you take the time to do it if you have a Sears Craftsman
or Husquarna LT or GT. There are also loads service and owners
manuals for other Mfg's equipment on this site.

http://www.gardening-tools-direct.co.uk/content/husqvarna_workshop_manuals.htm


----------

